# Too good to be true



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking on ebay found this Motorhome

I am not sure what they usually go for but think it should be a lot more.

I would like to apologise if this belongs to a member on here and if so I would be very interested.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think your thread title is a perfect description.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No feed back, be careful

Loddy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Definite scam,even though it's an old van it is way undervalued,it's probably worth 3 times the classified ad price.

A classic case of a genuine auction being stolen by someone who has just joined e bay specifically to scam vulnerable people who think you can get something for nothing.

Another giveaway is that the e mail contact details are included in the auction description-if you want to get in touch legitimately you just go to the ''e mail the seller'' link.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you think they have left the £10, 000 off
should be £14,450.00


----------



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

I was not sure if the price was wrong or a scam. Either way I am lucky that it is out of my price range. :wink: 

Saw a similar one the other day going for about the same price that disappeared after about 30 minutes.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

A search for that registration number at DVLA comes up " 
Vehicle details could not be found"

Likely very dodgy....


----------



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just to add that I will not be buying as it is out of my price range.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I emailed the seller, :wink: he is in Scotland at the moment due to work commitments, but the van is available at that price and he will get it brought down to me as I am a cash buyer, at his own expense..I have replied asking if he has a receipt or proof of purchase, V5 in his name and address and could I have the chassis number to check the vehicle.
I got the first reply within 1 min. am still waiting for a further reply. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

watch this space. :wink: :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well just got this.what are your views, can he do this with ebay.

Purchase receipt available, V5 present in my name. Due to my location and since view is not an option I have requested personal support and I was approved to use Buyer Protection Program. Here is how the process works:


- you give me your full name and shipping address
- I start the transaction with the eBay,
- they send further payment instructions,
- you have to pay for the item to eBay to secure the funds, 
- they confirm me that they received the funds,
- I deliver the motorhome,
- you receive the motorhome,
- they send me the money.


Everything is covered by eBay. I will get paid only after you confirm that you received the motorhome in good order.
Let me know if this is acceptable. Thank you


cabby


----------



## dmac74 (Apr 10, 2010)

Item has been removed


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It now says .... This listing (190471332729) has been removed, or this item is not available.

So, well spotted - it seems it was suspicious to say the least.

Colin

[seems two of us had the same idea ... at almost the same time!]


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

It's an escrow scam from the sound of it. eBay allows escrow but doesn't get involved themselves.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

WHO YA GONNA CALL...
MHF...

"SCAMBUSTERS"  :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done boys that got rid of that.
You are priceless :wink:


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I think that I saw this avertised on the Caravan and Camping Club Classifieds yesterday.
Obviousely a scam, the advert said that it had two new side windows, well it would would'nt it(probly ectched for security)
Clive


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After trading emails with seller and forwarding them onto ebay the item has been removed. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I see it has now been removed from Ebay!!!! 

John


----------

